# Power distribution & power generation companies in canada



## ani120192 (Jun 3, 2017)

Hello friends,

Please provide me some useful information about electrical companies which offer jobs to electrical engineers in various segments. And in which provinces these companies are ?

Thank you 

I would be grateful to you for your lucrative replies and information.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Have you any idea how large is Canada? 
It is the second largest country in the world, takes 5days to cross by road and is a 5-6 hour flight from one coast to the other. 
And you cannot call yourself an engineer in Canada until you've attained the appropriate designation P,Eng. 
There is absolutely no answer to your question.


----------



## ani120192 (Jun 3, 2017)

Dont be an arrogant head brother
I know u might know more than me thats why i was seeking help from u

U should have some courtesy and politeness before all knowledge that you have.

I m new on this and doesnt know much about canada 
Thats why also googling a lot.

One must have some sense of warmth instead of sarcastic attitude.

Pls dont mind my words, but pls think again of your comment.

I dont know about designation

P eng. How can i attain dat designation?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ani120192 said:


> Dont be an arrogant head brother



Real smart move getting snippy with a moderator.






> I m new on this and doesnt know much about canada



If you are thinking of emigrating to a country shouldn't learning some basic facts about it be the _first_ thing you do?





> Thats why also googling a lot.



And yet you don't seem to have gleaned any information from your searches.





> One must have some sense of warmth instead of sarcastic attitude.



His attitude wasn't sarcastic, it was straightforward.






> I dont know about designation



If you want to come to Canada the engineering profession should have been high on your list of things to learn about.





> P eng. How can i attain dat designation?



Extra education (it is _highly_ unlikely that your education will be considered equivalent to a Canadian education), qualifying exams, etc. You will not, under any circumstances, be allowed to work as an engineer here without that designation.


----------



## ani120192 (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks a lot colchar
And i apologise for the earlier remark.

How can i attain that designation of an engineer? By clearing any exam in canada or studying some special course?

Or if i dont want that designation can i get the opportunity to work in canada not as an engineer but like a manager or a project manager in those electrical companies?

Waiting for your great response


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ani120192 said:


> How can i attain that designation of an engineer? By clearing any exam in canada or studying some special course?


I already mentioned this. It is highly unlikely that your education will be considered up to Canadian standards so you will need academic upgrading. Even if it is considered up to Canadian standards you will need to take courses before sitting certification exams. It will be a long and expensive process, and during that process you will _not_ be allowed to work as an engineer.




> Or if i dont want that designation can i get the opportunity to work in canada not as an engineer but like a manager or a project manager in those electrical companies?




Impossible to answer.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Everyone can get the opportunity to work in Canada. You just need to find an employer willing to hire you and, of course, obtain an ITA from the Gov't. You need to Google more and read in detail the Immigration to Canada. Immigration and citizenship This site, if read properly, will give you everything you need to apply for Immigration to Canada, IMO, the greatest country in the world. 
It is unlikely you can find employment without being in Canada. It would be prudent if you come for a visit and test the job market, see what's available for you. 
You should get your qualification equalized through WES to determine what you can present to Canadian employers.


----------



## ani120192 (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks auld yin and colchar for this lucrative information.
I will do the same.


----------



## ani120192 (Jun 3, 2017)

Is engineer a self-employed profession in canada like doctor , lawyer etc??

because in indai, Ie doctor or lawyer needs to take license here after completion of their degree/course to work as a self employed person or to work in any other hospitals.

But unlike them in india, engineer's degree is valid here to work without the need of any license 

So, in canada is this different?

Waiting for your answers.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ani120192 said:


> Is engineer a self-employed profession in canada like doctor , lawyer etc??
> 
> because in indai, Ie doctor or lawyer needs to take license here after completion of their degree/course to work as a self employed person or to work in any other hospitals.
> 
> ...


Engineers can be both employed by others or self-employed. One is not permitted to describe themself her as an Engineer without holding the appropriate designation P.Eng. 
This is gained with the proper education levels acceptable in Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ani120192 said:


> Is engineer a self-employed profession in canada like doctor , lawyer etc??



It varies.





> But unlike them in india, engineer's degree is valid here to work without the need of any license



How things are done in India has no absolutely relevance to how they are done in Canada. One cannot work as an engineer in Canada in any capacity without being licensed.


----------



## ani120192 (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks a lot auld yin for this useful info


----------



## ani120192 (Jun 3, 2017)

Yeah ..it is true dat different criterias and work culture in different countries of one profession.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should know that DAT is not used as a word in Canada. It is slang. The correct work is THAT.


----------

